# contact details for jewelry shops



## christina_ts (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi all!

I would be grateful for any information on some jewelry shops I am trying to track down in Bangkok and Chonburi. The web searches are not really helpful... One of these shops is called Ploy Jewelry and the other Oriental Jewelry both in Bangkok (I know, not very original names...) But the others are more original...: Diamond Gems Co in Nakonprathom and Gold swiss in Chonburi. 

Many thanks in advance for any help you could provide!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

There are on-line white pages and yellow pages for Thailand. Have you tried googling for them? There seem to be several companies, and I don't know if any are associated with the phone company, but it is worth a try. Another option would be to call information and ask.


----------



## bkkbear (Sep 1, 2008)

I lived in Thailand for almost 7 yrs as a diplomat with an Embassy. I gaave free tours to all of my friends. I worked with the Thai law enforcement entities.

Just a quick tip in jewelry, BUYER BEWARE....go somewhere they service ex-pats and Embassies. Thailand and Asia in general are known as the land of "COPY." I always took my friends to S&J JEWELERS. They always gave good service, they speak English and if you have issue with the product, they will change it or try to work with you. They will pick you up at your hotel and drop you off wherever you want. I have never had anything that has NOT appraised three times more than the price I bought it in Thailand. S&J's has a website, download it. It is located off of Sawaankhalok Rd. 02-243-2446-7. Remember, diamonds don't come from Thailand. Sapphires and Rubies. Even Rubies mostly come from Burma or Africa. Good luck......Nangfaa (Thai Angel)


----------

